# FSA Gossamer Crankset work with 6700 Ultegra bottom bracket?



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello,
I have found posts saying that a Gossamer crankset will work an Ultegra 6600 bottom bracket, but has anyone tried it with a 6700? Are the 6600 and the 6700 bottom brackets the same size?
Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

it will work fine


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

There was virtually zero change from 6600 to 6700 with the BB's.

It will work fine.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

rustybucket said:


> Hello,
> I have found posts saying that a Gossamer crankset will work an Ultegra 6600 bottom bracket, but has anyone tried it with a 6700? Are the 6600 and the 6700 bottom brackets the same size?
> Thanks


I'm going to throw up a caution flag: While the other posters are correct that the BB's didn't change, I think the cranks might have. I'm not certain of this, but it'd be worth an independant verification before relying on it as working.

FSA has a few flavors of Mega-exo, mostly related to the overall width of the hard points vs. the nature of the seals, washers, and 'top-hats' used. IOW, even if the 6700 isn't a direct fit, there's a chance it could be made to work with careful selection / exclusion of small parts.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Gossamer (alloy cranks) can be used with any/all Shimano BB's with zero compatibility problems. 

The issue with FSA is when the crank is carbon. FSA seems to have 4-5 different carbon cranks and makes a different BB for each of them. Some are compatible with Shimano BB's, some are not. So its a crap shoot on the carbons.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> The Gossamer (alloy cranks) can be used with any/all Shimano BB's with zero compatibility problems.
> 
> The issue with FSA is when the crank is carbon. FSA seems to have 4-5 different carbon cranks and makes a different BB for each of them. Some are compatible with Shimano BB's, some are not. So its a crap shoot on the carbons.


Not to doubt - I've run Gossamer in Ultegra personally. But I thought I saw that they had switched away from pinch-bolt mounting. Upon review, I think I was wrong. Maybe I saw a BB30 model or something that confused me.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Gossamer is avail in BB30. That might have been what you've seen.


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. My Gossamer is the pinch bolt version similar to the Shimano Cranks. I guess I will buy the Ultegra 6700 BB and give it a try. My MegaExo bearings have developed a few mm play and they are creaking and groaning after 3000 miles. Cranks are torqued to spec.


----------



## s2turner (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you buy the 6700 BB and try with the Gossamer Crank? 
I was thinking of doing the same but was put off by the item description: Shimano Ultegra 6700 BB Cups Wider bearing placement and larger axle diameter for increased stiffness and efficiency.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Go ahead and buy the Ultegra BB. It will work without issue. 

Just make sure to grease the threads, torque to the proper specification, apply a little grease to the inside of the cups where the spindle goes through, then install the crank, set the preload cap to 1.5 Nm (finger tight) and tighten down the pinch bolts to 10.2-14.7 Nm.


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

s2turner said:


> Did you buy the 6700 BB and try with the Gossamer Crank?
> I was thinking of doing the same but was put off by the item description: Shimano Ultegra 6700 BB Cups Wider bearing placement and larger axle diameter for increased stiffness and efficiency.


Yeah I bought it and it's on the bike. Removed the blue rubber washers that come with the Gossamer BB and it fits well. It was a bit of pushing to get the crank onto the BB, just grease up the shaft and you will be ok. I think I have done around 400 miles on it now and its great and silent.


----------

